# Rank from Most Blue to Least Blue Tarantula



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi,

IYO (In your opinion), which species is/are the bluest (except versi sling), to the least blue? Can you rank them from bluest under natural light to not blue at all? To simplify things let's just place the purple color under the umbrella of blue. Thanks 

You can also add notes e.g. "blue only under camera flash but still very blue so it deserves the #3 rank" etc. Not sure if I wanted to include Moncentropus balfouri here.

Maybe @viper69 has something to contribute as well. Would be nice to have a comprehensive list of blue T's, which I tried finding by didn't.

* Baby versi defaults as the #1 bluest.
* Pterinopelma sazimai - blue color somewhat "subdued" under natural lighting
* Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
* Poecilotheria metallica
* Thrixopelma cyaneolum "blue"
* Thrixopelma lagunas
* Haplopema lividum
* Oligoxystre diamantinensis
* Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - bright "powdery blue" under natural light
* Lampropelma violaceopes
* Cyriopagopus sp. "hati-hati" - Not blue @cold blood 
* Orphnaecus sp "blue Panay" - Not blue @cold blood 
* Pseudhapalopus sp. "blue"
* Chilobrachys sp "Vietnam blue"
* Tapinauchenius violaceus
* Tapinauchenius cupreus
* Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti (from @boina )
* Aphonopelma moorei
* Phormictopus sp purple
* Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus
* Holothele sericea (from @sdsnybny )
* Aphonopelma seemanni "blue" (from @sdsnybny )
* Sahydroaraneus raja (from @Swede Baboon )
* Avicularia avicularia (from @Venom1080 )
* Avicularia aurantiaca (from @Venom1080 )

* Others : please specify


Thanks!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 20, 2017)

Hands down *females only *of _Haplopelma lividum_, for someone _C.lividus_ but Christ, my 'brain' refuse to memorize the new scientific name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 20, 2017)

If you're including purple......Avicularia purpurea, then Aphonopelma seemanni BCF, Holothele sericea, there is more I'm sure.
Euathlus sp Blue, Homoeomma sp. Blue...


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> If you're including purple......Avicularia purpurea, then Aphonopelma seemanni BCF, Holothele sericea, there is more I'm sure.
> Euathlus sp Blue, Homoeomma sp. Blue...


Added Aphonopelma seemanni BCF and Holothele sericea. Excluded from list Homoeomma sp. blue due to semblance to Thrixopelma lagunas; and Euthlus sp. blue due to some parts of the leg only having the blue coloration xD

I gotta say, hard to believe that Holothele sericea is even a T. Looks more like a garden spider LMAO.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Hands down *females only *of _Haplopelma lividum_, for someone _C.lividus_ but Christ, my 'brain' refuse to memorize the new scientific name


I was under the impression they are blue only when exposed to flash?  Maybe I should get them, 3 years from now.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I was under the impression they are blue only when exposed to flash?


For me they are 'blue' enough 

Had one waay back then, old as hell, given to me for free due to the Arachnids ban issue of 2003. I don't have her anymore, of course. Actually, aside a female _S.subspinipes_ I don't have at the moment Asians in my collection.

As you can see here males aren't so 'cool' coloured btw v

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2856/9578650267_1d61e610ca_b.jpg

Overall I love those, still my fav. 'haplo' is the Chinese one, _H.hainanum_


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 20, 2017)

_Phormictopus sp. blue_, _Phormictopus cautus _(purple) and_ Phormingochilus sp. sabah blue _(not completely blue).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracKnight (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Added Aphonopelma seemanni BCF and Holothele sericea. Excluded from list Homoeomma sp. blue due to semblance to Thrixopelma lagunas; and Euthlus sp. blue due to some parts of the leg only having the blue coloration xD
> 
> I gotta say, hard to believe that Holothele sericea is even a T. Looks more like a garden spider LMAO.


Thrixopelma lagunas is definitely different from Homoeomma sp. "Blue". Thrixopelma cf. lagunas are most likely the same as Homoeomma sp. "Blue".

And it's Psednocnemis brachyramosa, not Coremiocnemis 

Ami sp. "Panama" is also a lovely bluish spider.


----------



## boina (Sep 20, 2017)

Tapinauchenius's color changes under different light. Even the angle the light hits plays a role. T. cupreus is not blue under normal lighting at all. T. sanctivincenti is a washed out purple, but definitely more blue than cupreus. I haven't tried the flash treatment on my sanctivincenti yet.

Look here and go to post 253 for a good pic of normal light T. sanctivincenti. And T. latipes is blue-ish.

Edit: And Pamphobeteus ultramarinus - even the females may have blue highlights but the males are very blue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 20, 2017)

Bluest - C. versicolor sling
Not blue at all - H. maculata

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AracKnight (Sep 20, 2017)

boina said:


> Edit: And Psalmopoeus ultramarinus - even the females may have blue highlights but the males are very blue.


You mean Pamphobeteus not Psalmopoeus I guess?


----------



## boina (Sep 20, 2017)

AracKnight said:


> You mean Pamphobeteus not Psalmopoeus I guess?




Thank you, I just edited the post. 

(Note to self: Have more coffee before posting )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 20, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Bluest - C. versicolor sling


Took this yesterday. No flash or cranking up color saturation. You may be right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 4 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

Many many blue Avicularia. 

avicularia, metallica, morphotype geroldi, moehpotype azureklassi, metallica, variegata come to mind.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

boina said:


> Thank you, I just edited the post.
> 
> (Note to self: Have more coffee before posting )



Is it safe to say that from the list the bluest under natural conditions are P. metallica and C. cyaneopubescens? Both have powder blue colors too


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Many many blue Avicularia.
> 
> avicularia, metallica, morphotype geroldi, moehpotype azureklassi, metallica, variegata come to mind.


So much fluff in 1 place.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Took this yesterday. No flash or cranking up color saturation. You may be right.



Nice shot, nice color, and really nice camera there


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Another purple, what is this?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Another purple, what is this?
> 
> View attachment 252644


That's a Harpactira pulchripes. Lol very blue, not purple.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> That's a Harpactira pulchripes. Lol very blue, not purple.


Oh now that Im on mobile its blue. But on my desktop its very purple lol

Edit: isnt H. pulchripes yellow?


----------



## EulersK (Sep 20, 2017)

I'd say that the least blue would be P. murinus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Is it safe to say that from the list the bluest under natural conditions are P. metallica and C. cyaneopubescens? Both have powder blue colors too


Many P. mets turn almost black.

You mentioned several species that just aren't blue at all, like Orphnaecus sp "blue Panay" and hati hati, and completely ignored M. balfouriView media item 40918
My vote is the LV












Resized952016112895002058



__ cold blood
__ Nov 28, 2016
__ 1



						LV
					
















Resized952016120295165937



__ cold blood
__ Dec 2, 2016



						LV
					
















Resized952017031095020614



__ cold blood
__ Mar 10, 2017



						freshly molted LV female

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Many P. mets turn almost black.
> 
> You mentioned several species that just aren't blue at all, like Orphnaecus sp "blue Panay" and hati hati, and completely ignored M. balfouriView media item 40918
> My vote is the LV
> ...



Isn't hati-hati light blue from google images? But yep, the reason behind the post is to get opinions as to which ones are not really blue/purple, and which ones are blue/purple, and add species that are truly blue.

I excluded from M. balfouri due to following reason(s):

1. Some people swear that the blue parts is NOT blue at all under natural light.

Can you shed light as to the "blue-ness" of that baboon?

Edit: I will remove "Panay blue" from the list and attrobute it to you. Thanks!


----------



## TomKemp (Sep 20, 2017)

My female C. Lividum is still the most blue T. I have ever kept.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

H pulchripes have a yellow spotted pattern like most baboons, but have bright blue legs, just google some pics of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> H pulchripes have a yellow spotted pattern like most baboons, but have bright blue legs, just google some pics of them.


Yes true. But the pic I attached are all blue. Or maybe im wrong. XD


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

-_-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> -_-


Why? Care to enlighten? Im clueless lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Why? Care to enlighten? Im clueless lol


I just have no idea what you were talking about in your last post.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I just have no idea what you were talking about in your last post.


You said H. pulchripes has some yellow spotted pattern but the T in the pic are all blue so I sought clarification


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> You said H. pulchripes has some yellow spotted pattern but the T in the pic are all blue so I sought clarification


Oh.. they are yellow. With dark spots. But have blue legs.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Oh.. they are yellow. With dark spots. But have blue legs.



I dont think we're on the same page. LOL what about the pic of the T on the picture that you quoted and which you Identified as H. pulchripes but is all blue? With no hint of yellow.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> You said H. pulchripes has some yellow spotted pattern but the T in the pic are all blue so I sought clarification


Oh.. they are yellow. With dark spots. But have blue legs.


efmp1987 said:


> I dont think we're on the same page. LOL what about the pic of the T on the picture that you quoted and which you Identified as H. pulchripes but is all blue? With no hint of yellow.


Filter! Just google pictures of H. pulchripes. Please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Oh.. they are yellow. With dark spots. But have blue legs.
> 
> Filter! Just google pictures of H. pulchripes. Please.


Okay. Let me rephrase. The all-blue pulchripes (with no hint of yellow), is it a color form?


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Okay. Let me rephrase. The all-blue pulchripes (with no hint of yellow), is it a color form?


No. That is a wonder of Photoshop. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here's a ridiculous A Avicularia I did in 30s. It's not tough.
A aurantiaca
	

		
			
		

		
	



And that's not even with Photoshop, just with edits from my phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> No. That is a wonder of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photoshop. Stupid people LOL xD I thought it was some glorious color form. Thanks!

And yes those T's definitely sparkle like crystals. Mmmmmmm. The last avic is pleasant to the eyes. Thanks for these Pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Photoshop. Stupid people LOL xD I thought it was some glorious color form. Thanks!
> 
> And yes those T's definitely sparkle like crystals. Mmmmmmm. The last avic is pleasant to the eyes. Thanks for these Pics!


Lol anytime.  

Thanks, love my Avics. That aurantiaca should be molting soon too, so I'm excited for that


----------



## cold blood (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Isn't hati-hati light blue from google images? But yep, the reason behind the post is to get opinions as to which ones are not really blue/purple, and which ones are blue/purple, and add species that are truly blue.
> 
> I excluded from M. balfouri due to following reason(s):
> 
> ...


yeah, theyre blue


----------



## Swede Baboon (Sep 20, 2017)

*Sahydroaraneus raja*
*Is in my noobness a nice blue *
**

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Swede Baboon said:


> *Sahydroaraneus raja*
> *Is in my noobness a nice blue *
> **


So Pretty! Me add to list. Same for @Venom1080 fluff balls above!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

No one wants to rank these Ts from bluest (under natural light) to least blue? I have no experience with any of these so I can't tell for sure. lol.


----------



## Swede Baboon (Sep 20, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> No one wants to rank these Ts from bluest (under natural light) to least blue? I have no experience with any of these so I can't tell for sure. lol.


Just my two cents...
But i think the topic comes down to personal taste and ranking would most likely lead to epic arguments as to who is most right or wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 20, 2017)

Swede Baboon said:


> Just my two cents...
> But i think the topic comes down to personal taste and ranking would most likely lead to epic arguments as to who is most right or wrong


I agree with your 2 cents completely. However, my 2 cents is people are capable of setting aside their bias or favoritism when making a fair judgement too. Under natural light for example, GBB surpasses everything on the list (except for some P. metallica, which is usually tied with GBB for blue-ness without special lighting). I admit that despite not really attracted to GBB (but hopefully this will change).


----------



## cold blood (Sep 21, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> GBB surpasses everything on the list (except for some P. metallica


violaceopes surpasses both in spades.  The things look like they are plugged into the wall they are so bright.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## boina (Sep 21, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> No one wants to rank these Ts from bluest (under natural light) to least blue? I have no experience with any of these so I can't tell for sure. lol.


I can't rank them - I only know a few blue species in person. But I can tell you that when it comes to blue legs M. balfouri's legs are definitely more blue than hati hati - I have them sitting in boxes side by side and I'm with cold blood here: hati hati is practically black in natural light, but balfouri has a nice, clear blue.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johnny quango (Sep 21, 2017)

Either I'm not fueled up on coffee yet or no one as mentioned Thrixopelma cyaneolum which is kinda strange as they are as blue as blue can be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2017)

P metallica is a darker blue under normal light. But still visable. 

My A avic is pretty dark. Could be mistaken for black at a glance.

My violaceopes are all still purple, so I'll see once they get another 3" or so.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 21, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> Either I'm not fueled up on coffee yet or no one as mentioned Thrixopelma cyaneolum which is kinda strange as they are as blue as blue can be.


Probably because either 1. no one can find one, or 2. many don't know about them.

I wish I had better pics...perhaps @KezyGLA  can drop a good cyanolum pic for everyone.....this is the best I gots....













0916142040



__ cold blood
__ Feb 23, 2016
__ 1



						cyaneolum
					
















0612141253a_463443



__ cold blood
__ Feb 2, 2017
__ 13



						T. cyaneolum
					
















0612141312b_443888



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 9



						cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## boina (Sep 21, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> Either I'm not fueled up on coffee yet or no one as mentioned Thrixopelma cyaneolum which is kinda strange as they are as blue as blue can be.


They are my favorite but I wasn't going to mention them since I kind of got the feeling that I talk about them too much anyway. But since you asked: 




That's natural light, not flash. They have a lighter blue than most other blue tarantulas and they don't fade to black ever. They are also docile, active, curious and all around fun. Unfortunately, they are also rare.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## johnny quango (Sep 21, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Probably because either 1. no one can find one, or 2. many don't know about them.
> 
> I wish I had better pics...perhaps @KezyGLA  can drop a good cyanolum pic for everyone.....this is the best I gots....
> 
> ...


My girls almost black she's that much in need of a moult so my pics are worthless. Any decent pics are on my old phone somewhere


----------



## johnny quango (Sep 21, 2017)

boina said:


> They are my favorite but I wasn't going to mention them since I kind of got the feeling that I talk about them too much anyway. But since you asked:
> 
> View attachment 252695
> 
> ...


Crack on girl never worry about singing the praises of such a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 21, 2017)

boina said:


> They are also docile, active, curious and all around fun. Unfortunately, they are also rare


This rarity is such a shame, because IME, they are the most docile species on the planet...just a great species, I really wish there were more readily available.

Importers are to blame as they basically only import females....literally the only male I have ever heard of in the hobby was that one you got....hopefully kezy can parlay that into a fat sac at some point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 21, 2017)

They are gorgeous. A very nice blue though subtle. A different kind of blue if you will, in comparison to C. lividus & P. metallica. 

It is most similar to GBB but still different aha

T. cyaneo












Cyaneo!



__ KezyGLA
__ Sep 6, 2017
__ 4



						Really looking forward to try and reproduce this species :)
					




Holothele sericea is also a nice blue but will fade to dark grey when close to moult 
View media item 43919
S. raja. 
Now this species is a lovely blue, similar to H. sericea. A beauty indeed. 




The most blue for me would probably be the H. sericea (at the right stage), and the least blue would have to be B. vagans

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> P metallica is a darker blue under normal light. But still visable.
> 
> My A avic is pretty dark. Could be mistaken for black at a glance.
> 
> My violaceopes are all still purple, so I'll see once they get another 3" or so.


Purple LV sounds nice. And all purple at that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 21, 2017)

boina said:


> They are my favorite but I wasn't going to mention them since I kind of got the feeling that I talk about them too much anyway. But since you asked:
> 
> View attachment 252695
> 
> ...


Very pretty! They are legitimately blue. Adding to list and M. balfouri


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 21, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> They are gorgeous. A very nice blue though subtle. A different kind of blue if you will, in comparison to C. lividus & P. metallica.
> 
> It is most similar to GBB but still different aha
> 
> ...



H. sericea and S. raja both on my list. Thank you for this pictures. I'd like to attach a photo under the names on my list


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 21, 2017)

IYO (In your opinion), which species is/are the bluest (except versi sling), to the least blue? Can you rank them from bluest under natural light to not blue at all? To simplify things let's just place the purple color under the umbrella of blue. Thanks 

You can also add notes e.g. "blue only under camera flash but still very blue so it deserves the #3 rank" etc. Not sure if I wanted to include Moncentropus balfouri here.

* Baby versi defaults as the #1 bluest.
* Pterinopelma sazimai - blue color somewhat "subdued" under natural lighting
* Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
* Poecilotheria metallica - darker blue under normal light. But still visable. @Venom1080
* Thrixopelma cyaneolum "blue" - "lighter blue than most other blue tarantulas and they don't fade to black ever"; "as blue as blue can be". RARE @boina @johnny quango 
* Thrixopelma lagunas
* Haplopema lividum
* Oligoxystre diamantinensis
* Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - bright "powdery blue" under natural light
* Lampropelma violaceopes
* Cyriopagopus sp. "hati-hati" - Not blue @cold blood 
* Orphnaecus sp "blue Panay" - Not blue @cold blood 
* Pseudhapalopus sp. "blue"
* Chilobrachys sp "Vietnam blue"
* Tapinauchenius violaceus
* Tapinauchenius cupreus
* Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti (from @boina )
* Aphonopelma moorei
* Phormictopus sp purple
* Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus
* Holothele sericea (from @sdsnybny ) ; "nice blue but will fade to dark grey when close to moult" @KezyGLA
* Aphonopelma seemanni "blue" (from @sdsnybny )
* Sahydroaraneus raja (from @Swede Baboon ) ; "his species is a lovely blue, similar to H. sericea" @KezyGLA
* Avicularia avicularia (from @Venom1080 ) "pretty dark. Could be mistaken for black at a glance" @Venom1080
* Avicularia aurantiaca (from @Venom1080 )
* Monocentropus balfouri - nice clear blue under natural light while hati-hati looks black @boina

* Others : please specify


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 21, 2017)

EDIT: Actually, T. cyaneolum is already on my list LOL. It's the 5th from te top.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2017)

Aurantiaca aren't blue 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in the slightest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Aurantiaca aren't blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted that pic I think on page 2 so I think that is your entry for the purple / blue umbrella xD

Edit: Should I remove aurantiaca from the list? Is it not purple? My desktop has a weird saturation.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 21, 2017)

A. variegata, it's brighter than the A. avic I had anyway.

View media item 42053View media item 42054

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2017)

I was labeling the pic above it.


----------



## Jones0911 (Sep 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> That's a Harpactira pulchripes. Lol very blue, not purple.




I thought these were orange with blue legs/feet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 21, 2017)

Jones0911 said:


> I thought these were orange with blue legs/feet?


The pictured pulchripes was photoshopped. I myself was puzzled, and managed to pry the answer from him only after almost a dozen questions.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2017)

Your puzzlement was infectious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 23, 2017)

Purple is NOT Blue, no more than Orange is Red

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 24, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Purple is NOT Blue, no more than Orange is Red



Purple is red plus blue. Orange is red plus yellow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Not technically a tarantula, but still a big blue spider would be Linothele megatheloides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Sep 24, 2017)

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 24, 2017)

Philth said:


> Later, Tom



You sir are awesome!  May the goddess grant you more egg sacs 

Edit: The psychedelicus looks absolutely divine. Do they sport that color only under a flash?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Sep 24, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> You sir are awesome!  May the goddess grant you more egg sacs
> 
> Edit: The psychedelicus looks absolutely divine. Do they sport that color only under a flash?


Thanks and yes the flash certainly brings out the color in any tarantula. That is also a juvenile specimen, they tend to darken up and dull out with age. 

Later, Tom


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm getting an adult female P. sazimai. The only other specie "I can think of" that can make me stop purchasing it is a very cheap T. cyaneolum.


----------



## ErinM31 (Sep 24, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> If you're including purple......Avicularia purpurea, then Aphonopelma seemanni BCF, Holothele sericea, there is more I'm sure.
> Euathlus sp Blue, Homoeomma sp. Blue...


Someone should start a new list for purple T's!  Going the other direction, I don't think there are really any green T's, are there? The closest I've seen is greenish-gray or blue-green. Just curious. 

Are _Euathlus_ sp. "blue" actually blue? I hadn't thought so from the photos I've seen, but then lighting is everything!

@efmp1987 another for your list (don't ask me where it should rank, lol) is _Ischnocolinae _sp."dominican blue."


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 24, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Someone should start a new list for purple T's!  Going the other direction, I don't think there are really any green T's, are there? The closest I've seen is greenish-gray or blue-green. Just curious.
> 
> Are _Euathlus_ sp. "blue" actually blue? I hadn't thought so from the photos I've seen, but then lighting is everything!
> 
> @efmp1987 another for your list (don't ask me where it should rank, lol) is _Ischnocolinae _sp."dominican blue."



N. incei has some greenish tints to it.  Purple is covered under blue. So many of those listed here are more purplish-tinged than blue for example


----------



## ErinM31 (Sep 24, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> N. incei has some greenish tints to it.


Hmm, not really...  But then I don't think I've seen them greener, which strikes me as odd, now that I think about it. Other arthropods, including other spiders, can be very green. I wonder why no tarantulas really are? Nor are there any white tarantulas, but then given their habitat, I wouldn't expect there to be any.



> Purple is covered under blue. So many of those listed here are more purplish-tinged than blue for example


I would separate them; some tarantulas are clearly blue, some are clearly purple, some may be both and some may fall in between and those latter could be on both lists. 



efmp1987 said:


> ... Should I remove aurantiaca from the list? Is it not purple? My desktop has a weird saturation.


Based on the photos, I'd say, yes, remove _A. aurantiaca_. It doesn't appear blue at all, rather antique gold or something along those lines.

I'd have to agree that _Avicularia_/_Caribena versicolor_ is the most blue. _Pseudhapalopus_ sp. "blue" should also be high up there, maybe second, but I'm not familiar with every other species that's been listed. Tarantulas that are other colors besides blue, have only blue legs, etc. should be further down the list than ones that are all blue in my opinion. And as long as we're including T's that aren't completely blue, _Idiothele mira_ has lovely feet!


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 24, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Someone should start a new list for purple T's!  Going the other direction, I don't think there are really any green T's, are there? The closest I've seen is greenish-gray or blue-green. Just curious.
> 
> Are _Euathlus_ sp. "blue" actually blue? I hadn't thought so from the photos I've seen, but then lighting is everything!
> 
> @efmp1987 another for your list (don't ask me where it should rank, lol) is _Ischnocolinae _sp."dominican blue."


The femurs on the Euathlus sp Blue are indeed deep metallic blue 
and   _Holothele sericea_ =_ Ischnocolinae _sp."dominican blue."

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 24, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> The femurs on the Euathlus sp Blue are indeed deep metallic blue
> and   _Holothele sericea_ =_ Ischnocolinae _sp."dominican blue."
> View attachment 253048


What do you think of Euathlus sp. Blue? Theres a bunch here for sale at a local pet shop. They have around 50 species. XD

Edit: Thats a beautiful shot btw. I wonder if T. Cyaneolums overall color are as deep blue as that.


----------



## ErinM31 (Sep 24, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> The femurs on the Euathlus sp Blue are indeed deep metallic blue
> and   _Holothele sericea_ =_ Ischnocolinae _sp."dominican blue."
> View attachment 253048


Lovely photo! Thank you for sharing! 

Ugh, why do they keep renaming so many tarantula species?!  It is ridiculously confusing!


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ohm, adding to list:

* Coremiocnemis hoggi

Anyone knows what Haplocosmia "blue femur" is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 25, 2017)

Philth said:


> Later, Tom



Was hoping you would drop this in.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 25, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> N. incei has some greenish tints to it.  Purple is covered under blue. So many of those listed here are more purplish-tinged than blue for example


Which is why purple is not blue. There are 2 separate words to describe 2 different colors. The next time you call a purple T blue, you might as well as call it any color you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 25, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Which is why purple is not blue. There are 2 separate words to describe 2 different colors. The next time you call a purple T blue, you might as well as call it any color you want.


Stop being so OCD. If we are to be so strict then NO tarantula is even blue, because there is not a single species that sports a monochromatic blue color down to the last setae.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 25, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Stop being so OCD. If we are to be so strict then NO tarantula is even blue, because there is not a single species that sports a monochromatic blue color down to the last setae.


Actually I'm not being OCD. Purple is not blue, if it was, it would have the same name. If your name was Rob, would you want to be called Nancy, esp if there were many people named Nancy around you, that could be confusing.

And as you noticed many Ts you've seen people mention are in fact purple, but maybe you meant blue??? Or maybe you meant blue-green, or green-blue?? 

Now referring to animals that are blue, even though they don't have blue pigment is a matter of convenience. There's nothing wrong with that in a casual conversation, ie not a scientific one.

Yet, there's nothing convenient calling identifying a T by the wrong color...oh, wait, I'm going to get a Mexican Blue Legged...I'll be right back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 25, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Actually I'm not being OCD. Purple is not blue, if it was, it would have the same name. If your name was Rob, would you want to be called Nancy, esp if there were many people named Nancy around you, that could be confusing.
> 
> And as you noticed many Ts you've seen people mention are in fact purple, but maybe you meant blue??? Or maybe you meant blue-green, or green-blue??
> 
> ...



A matter of convenience? Likewise, me placing purple under blue is a matter of convenience, for me. I dont have the time to make a distinction between blue violet, indigo, sky blue, or purple for example. And we come to this: how about you make a list that is convenient to you, and you alone, because obviously everyone who has contributed here so far doesnt share your views?

And its so funny how you are so adamant not to categorize purple under blue when you approve of the picture Tom attached where some of the Ts are actually purple. Do you know what people call that sort of attitude? Please stop arguing how others should view things. Its only a matter of convenience.Thank you.

Edit: And nevermind about your own blue list - you dont have one. You said so yourself.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 25, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> A matter of convenience? Likewise, me placing purple under blue is a matter of convenience, for me. I dont have the time to make a distinction between blue violet, indigo, sky blue, or purple for example. And we come to this: how about you make a list that is convenient to you, and you alone, because obviously everyone who has contributed here so far doesnt share your views?
> 
> And its so funny how you are so adamant not to categorize purple under blue when you approve of the picture Tom attached where some of the Ts are actually purple. Do you know what people call that sort of attitude? Please stop arguing how others should view things. Its only a matter of convenience.Thank you.
> 
> Edit: And nevermind about your own blue list - you dont have one. You said so yourself.



I've seen Tom's pic quite a while ago. And back then it was in reference to blue Ts.

I didn't see Tom saying it was reference to purple Ts hah

And the images, I only see Ts with blue. Even the Lv has blue in that particular image.

Now if I'm Tom said it's a pic of all his purple Ts, I'd tell him he'd need his eyes checked.

Blue is not purple. If it they would look the same.

I'm not arguing how people should view things. I'm merely pointing out that blue is not purple, that's a fact. It's not rocket science.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but we are not entitled to our own facts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 25, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I've seen Tom's pic quite a while ago. And back then it was in reference to blue Ts.
> 
> I didn't see Tom saying it was reference to purple Ts hah
> 
> ...



Sure.

Anywayyyyyyy, anyone else has blue/purple to add? Thanks!


----------



## Takuya8 (Oct 7, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Anywayyyyyyy, anyone else has blue/purple to add? Thanks!


Avicularia purpurea has nice purple color
Chilobrachys sp. Electric blue, maybe is not blue at all, but it's legs are


----------



## OliverWhatever (Oct 7, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> No. That is a wonder of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That's nothing compared to my P.metallica grey color form.
Edit: Oh geez, that image got a bit large. And the comment I replied to was many pages ago...

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## ryan w (Oct 15, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Hmm, not really...  But then I don't think I've seen them greener, which strikes me as odd, now that I think about it. Other arthropods, including other spiders, can be very green. I wonder why no tarantulas really are? Nor are there any white tarantulas, but then given their habitat, I wouldn't expect there to be any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good addition, I've been reading through this super thread and wondered if i.mira would get a mention. Plus you only ever get to see the blue bits sticking out of the trap door!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 15, 2017)

ryan w said:


> Good addition, I've been reading through this super thread and wondered if i.mira would get a mention. Plus you only ever get to see the blue bits sticking out of the trap door!!


I've chanced upon more Blue Ts not on the list. Cant remember their names, but are mostly Old World species. I will list them when I remember their names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> * Pterinopelma sazimai - blue color somewhat "subdued" under natural lighting
> * Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
> * Poecilotheria metallica
> * Thrixopelma cyaneolum "blue"
> ...


People with blue tarantulas (here I mean blue as adults regardless of what they were as slings) — which species are most visible? I’ve been wanting to get a T with blue (preferably either all blue or blue with black/gray/neutral) but have the impression that many of the species tend to be “pet holes”. In your experience, which of the following are out to be seen and admired on a regular basis? Or are there other species that you would recommend?

_Chilobrachys _sp. “Vietnam blue”
_Euathlus _sp. “blue femur”
_Haplopelma lividum _(or whatever name they’re going by these days)
_Moncentropus balfouri
Poecilotheria metallica
Pseudhapalopus _sp. “blue”
_Pterinopelma sazmai_


----------



## Cas S (Apr 30, 2018)

Dont know if you have these in the list already but there is,
1: Ischnocolinae sp dominican republic
2: Aviculaira geroldi
3: Selenocosinae sp biru (brown, but has super intese blue legs)
4: Chilobrachys sp. electric blue (mostly black, but has the most intense blue on the legs)


----------



## basin79 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'd say Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti was blue. Not bright blue but definitely blue.


----------



## Cas S (Apr 30, 2018)

I didnt realize they where so dark! all the pictures Ive seen of them they where a blue or bluish-purple


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm gonna add Phlogius PQ113 into this mix. Sometimes you luck out and get a light grey spider with blue legs and other times you get a velvety brown spider with black legs


----------



## Cas S (Apr 30, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I'm gonna add Phlogius PQ113 into this mix. Sometimes you luck out and get a light grey spider with blue legs and other times you get a velvety brown spider with black legs


do you have one? if you do, can you add a picture. The only pictures ive found of them are a couple from NETBUG


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 1, 2018)

Xenesthis sp. blue should be mentioned


----------



## basin79 (May 1, 2018)

Do blue toes count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 1, 2018)

Cas S said:


> do you have one? if you do, can you add a picture. The only pictures ive found of them are a couple from NETBUG


I do not unfortunately, but they're on my list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cas S (May 1, 2018)

If the blue toes on I. mira counts, then H. pulchripes should get recodnized lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cas S (May 1, 2018)

Oh also, what about the thrigmopoeus psychidelicus blue form?


----------



## basin79 (May 1, 2018)

Cas S said:


> If the blue toes on I. mira counts, then H. pulchripes should get recodnized lol


Aye aye meat pie. Stunning tarantulas. I hope to own a female one day if I'm lucky. 

And a H.pulchripes wouldn't be bad either...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

